

Categorizing product features? This already exists: The Kano Model (80s) - johansch
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kano_model

======
johansch
See
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6457801](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6457801)

~~~
alexpopescu
Thanks for digging this up. I find the 2 models being almost identical. And as
one can read in that thread there can be subcategories that one might
consider.

My preference is still with the formulation Slava came up with:

1\. it's slightly easier to think only about 3 buckets 2\. category names are
more descriptive 3\. their explanation in the post makes them more
approachable/easier to grasp than formulation in the Wikipedia page

I haven't read the book, nor did I know about Kano's model until today, so
thanks again.

